# Millipede ID



## Krakkin (Jul 1, 2013)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Just found this guy in one of my vivs. I don't know much about millipedes but I understand they are mostly detritivores, but can possibly eat some plants. I can't find anything on what he might be just from googling it so curious if anyone recognizes it. Also, should I just put it back in the viv or keep it out?

Edit: I forgot to mention it's about 1 inch or so long.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Regardless of the ID, I wouldn't put it back in any vivarium that you have frogs in or plan to have frogs in. Millipedes have defense secretions that range from unpleasant to harmful, and I wouldn't risk it with other inhabitants. Sorry I couldn't help with the ID!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

Probably early instar within the family Paradoxosomatidae. Far as I can go without good keys and the specimen sitting under my scope.


----------

